

Some societal implications of combining sensors for location evidence - fields
http://workstuff.tumblr.com/post/60933191518/some-societal-implications-of-combining-sensors-for

======
fields
i.e.: Everyone seems to be focusing on whether it's a security risk to use
fingerprints for authentication, but there's been very little discussion of
the implications of combining a positive biometric auth with reliable location
data.

